
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (November 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
leknarf
SEEKING FREELANCERS - NYC or Bay Area preferred - Remote is okay

Lambda is a talent agency for freelance developers and designers. We help you
find clients, negotiate for higher rates, and take care of the business side
of freelancing.

    
    
      - Exceptional talent only: $100/hr minimum rate.
      - No recruiters or spam. We're developers too and we only match consultants with projects that fit their expertise and interest.
      - Serious clients only: Wanna hear about a disruptive social network for cats that "just needs a coder"? Neither do we.
      - Freelancers with side projects or startups are especially welcome!
    

If that's appealing, you can read more and sign up at:
[http://getlambda.com/](http://getlambda.com/)

We've posted about this on HN a few times and have been amazed by the
response. I apologize if you applied last month and we haven't gotten back to
you yet. We interview everyone personally and are still ramping up the
process. We'll reach out as soon as we can!

Right now, we're particularly looking for NYC Rails devs. If that sounds like
you, shoot me an email and I'll bump you to the top of the queue.

~~~
jamii
Are you still focusing on US devs?

~~~
leknarf
Yes. Specifically, we're focusing on NYC and the Bay Area first.

Most people we speak to are open to consultants that work remotely, but prefer
devs that can occasionally be on-site for kick-off meetings and the like. If
you can meet with a client once a week, that gives you a tremendous advantage
over devs that are entirely remote.

~~~
canadiancreed
Ah that would explain no feedback as of yet. Shoot. Hopefully you'll get some
Canadian based clients soon.

------
atweiden
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote OK - irc required

BSD, ZFS, OpenSSH, PAM: Distributed, Encrypted Open Source Data Sync, Share, &
Storage with Bitcoin Message Signing

Project: [http://electrum.org](http://electrum.org) \- Lightweight Bitcoin
thin client, as advocated for by Satoshi Nakamoto [1]

Developed by Dr. Thomas Voegtlin, French PhD neuroscientist, Electrum is an
exceptionally simple Bitcoin wallet written in Python, that protects you from
losing your Bitcoins due to backup mistakes or computer failure. Electrum
automatically generates with each newly created wallet a list of twelve common
words from English poetry, which Thomas hand-picked specifically to aid in
memorization and long-term recall.

You must be willing to make extensive use of IRC for communication, and you
should probably at least possess a passing interest in Bitcoin, if you want to
take on this project.

I'm looking for a systems engineer who can think about problems creatively.
I've been agonizing over how to appropriately handle data sync, share, and
storage. I've considered everything from Tahoe-LAFS to BitTorrent, from a
simple Flask API to Git. I'm looking for the simplest possible solution. If
this sounds even slightly interesting please email me at:

echo YW5keUBzaWVycmEzZC5jb20K | base64 -d

or ping me on #electrum (Freenode). I'm atweiden.

-Andy

[1]: [http://www.mail-
archive.com/cryptography@metzdowd.com/msg099...](http://www.mail-
archive.com/cryptography@metzdowd.com/msg09964.html)

~~~
j_s
Hiring for an open source project with open issues on GitHub? Sounds like a
good first step would be a pull request!

[https://github.com/spesmilo/electrum](https://github.com/spesmilo/electrum)

------
jamii
SEEKING WORK - London or remote.

Here are some things I've worked on lately:

LSH clustering in low memory (currently ~800GB of input data in 4GM RAM) -
[https://github.com/jamii/springer-
recommendations](https://github.com/jamii/springer-recommendations)

A Go-playing AI in cljs - [http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2013/10/06/hugo-
a-go-go/](http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2013/10/06/hugo-a-go-go/)

Concise pattern matching and parsing -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4902219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4902219)

Parallelizing a constraint solver -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140653)

Dev tools for writing gnome extensions in clojurescript -
[https://github.com/jamii/lein-gnome](https://github.com/jamii/lein-gnome)

My background is in math (real analysis, probability, discrete maths) and
computer science (randomized algorithms, AI / epistemic logic, machine
learning). I'm comfortable with clojure, python, erlang and ocaml and I learn
fast.

I'm also interested in partnering with other freelance developers to cover the
whole stack.

[https://github.com/jamii](https://github.com/jamii)

jamie@scattered-thoughts.net

------
yegg
SEEKING FREELANCERS: DuckDuckGo (remote or local in Paoli, PA)

All of our full-time staff started freelancing with us for an extended period
of time. If you're an avid DuckDuckGo user who is excited about what we're
trying to accomplish check out
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)

------
navneetloiwal
SEEKING FREELANCER - Palo Alto, CA or REMOTE

PROJECT: Shopular (shopular.com) is a mobile shopping app. We have a lot of
interesting usage data which we want to analyze and visualize. We are a small
fun team and this project will get a lot of external visibility. Both roles
have a chance of turning into longer projects / fill-time.

DATA AND VISUALIZATION ENGINEER: You can comfortably work with huge data files
(GBs) and proficient in a scripting language like python/ruby to massage that
data to get interesting aggregates and insights. You can visualize the
insights using a package like D3js. Prior D3 experience huge plus, especially
with visualizations on a map.

DESIGNER: You have experience building infographics and other visualizations.
You are very creative, self guided and can take off from a concept/idea.
Please point to prior work.

If you think you are a good fit for either role above, we'd love to hear from
you ASAP.

CONTACT: join@shopular.com

------
ccarpenterg
OFFER TO VOLUNTEER - Machine Learning, Artificial Intelligence, Scientific and
Open Source projects

I'm a Civil Industrial Engineer
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrial_engineering](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrial_engineering))
with some experience working for startups doing web development. Currently I'm
one of the Community TAs for the Startup Engineering class and for the Machine
Learning class at Coursera (Stanford).

I'm looking for opportunities to volunteer, preferably Machine Learning,
Artificial Intelligence or Scientific projects. Being a Community TA has been
a great experience and an opporunity to get a deep understanding on these
topics. I'm eager to contribute to scientific, open source projects and the
like.

Drop me a line: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

Startup Engineering:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/startup](https://www.coursera.org/course/startup)

Machine Learning:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/ml](https://www.coursera.org/course/ml)

------
thejash
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Bay Area, CA / Remote is fine

Looking for javascript developers with a skill level anywhere from "reasonably
comfortable" to "super amazing"

We have a ton of very small tasks that need to be completed for a large
project (ex: "implement this single test case as described" or "add pagination
to this API route"). The context of the work is roughly data and analytics for
server farms.

The nice thing about these tasks is that there are very many, and they are
very specific in terms of deliverables (ex: the test case either passes or
doesn't), and they're pretty small, so we're pretty flexible about the amount
of work, and we can try each other out with a few small tasks.

Email me at joshalbrecht@gmail.com if interested.

------
rhc2104
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote

This month, I will launch a marketplace for freelance programmers that have
contributed to open source.

The site uses GitHub login, and to join the site as a freelancer, you need at
least one commit in a public repo with at least 25 stars.

[http://www.codedoor.com/](http://www.codedoor.com/) \- right now, it's a
landing page. Please sign up if you're interested!

You can play with what I have at
[http://stealthcodedoor.herokuapp.com/](http://stealthcodedoor.herokuapp.com/)

The site itself is open source-
[https://github.com/CodeDoor/codedoor](https://github.com/CodeDoor/codedoor) .
Feel free to open an issue if you have any feedback.

~~~
rhc2104
And CodeDoor has just launched -
[https://www.codedoor.com/](https://www.codedoor.com/)

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE

I’m building a SaaS startup with ex-Googlers. I’ve had great feedback and
validation from individuals and companies on the product.

Most of the posts on HN are looking to hire hackers. I'm trying something a
bit different:

Email me if you fit any of the following:

• Marketing

• Growth hacking

• Biz dev / Sales

I respond to all of my emails.

Email: marco@masswerks.com

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web & mobile design/development. I can (and do!) work at all stages of the
process, from mockups to front end build to building out the backend & API's.

Web: HTML 5, CSS, Javascript, PHP (particularly Codeigniter), some server JS.

Mobile apps: iOS, Android, mainly use Titanium but have used Phonegap too.

Previous work includes e-commerce, web apps, API development, frontend build,
app design... the list goes on.

Can supply links to sites & apps on request. Contact in profile. Ageing
personal site at [http://pitbot.net](http://pitbot.net)

I'm in the UK.

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

My name is Ram Rachum, and I’m a freelance software developer. I help
businesses solve their problems using software, mostly by developing web-based
applications.

I work mainly in Python and Django.

On the technical level, it’s my responsibility to have high problem-solving
skills; to design a good architecture for each project I work on; to implement
that architecture quickly and effectively; and to be experienced with the
languages and frameworks that I’m using, so when a problem comes up, I don’t
have to spend 2 hours to research and solve it but rather just 5 minutes,
because I’ve seen that problem dozen of times before.

On the project-management level, it’s my responsibility to communicate clearly
and honestly with the client and my collaborators on the project; to
understand exactly what the client wants to build as we plan together how to
build it; to always keep the client updated about progress; to have an owner
mentality and make decisions with the best interest of the client in mind; to
own up to mistakes when they happen; and to always get feedback as early as
possible from the client and from the users, so we know we’re not wasting time
going into blind alleys, and we’re spending time only on features that the
users are happy with.

My email is ram@rachum.com . Send me an email and say hello.

More details about me: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
Lukeas14
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote OK

I'm a fullstack web developer available to take on all parts an app, from
frontend to backend and even some system administration. I've been building
web based projects for myself and professionally for the past 6+ years. I'm
most familiar with the following technologies: PHP(CodeIgniter),
Python(Django), Javascript(node.js, backbone, angular) and MySQL/MongoDB/Solr.
I left my employer earlier this year where I was lead developer for 2 of their
largest sites to begin doing contract/freelance work again.

I just launched my latest contract project, the new playlist.com, a single
page web app built using Angular.js, Node.js and MongoDB.You can also check
out my latest side project [http://iwaat.com](http://iwaat.com), a search
engine for web applications.

Email me at Lukeas14@gmail.com for more info on my background and to discuss
your latest project.

[https://github.com/Lukeas14](https://github.com/Lukeas14)
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/205343/justin-
lucas](http://stackoverflow.com/users/205343/justin-lucas)
[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/justin-
lucas/8/61/2a4/](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/justin-lucas/8/61/2a4/)

------
mille562
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote

Need help getting a project from idea to production while achieving a good
balance of scalability vs time constraints?

Need someone that can come in an help out your team in a crunch?

Need someone to help you with heading up your technical team?

I am a full-stack developer with CTO experience. I take on all types of
projects: front end web, mobile, back end server, database, devops, custom
software solutions, and hardware integrations.

Languages/Protocols: Objective-C (iPhone, OSX), Node.JS, GWT, Java, PHP, HTML,
DHTML, JavaScript, CSS, Python, Windows 8 SDK, Unity3D, Flex, Action Script
3.0, .NET Framework, C#, ASP.Net, VB.Net, ADO.Net, SQL, XML, C++, C, HTTP,
ASP, openGL, Microchip PIC

Cloud Platforms: Amazon Web Services, Heroku, Windows Azure Database: MongoDB,
MySQL, GAE Datastore, Elastic Search, MS SQL Server, Berkeley

Management: I have experience creating company/project budgets, making HR
decisions, deciding company/product direction, managing a small team, and
creating complete project plans.

Architect: I have experience in requirements gathering, full stack technology
selection, system design, application design, application implementation,
systems testing, load/stress testing, system trouble shooting, production
rollout, some experience with globalization/localization, as well as some
experience with custom circuit board/hardware design and programming.

------
wstlabs
SEEKING WORK - NYC - Remote

Data-centric developer, currently immersed in Python after a lengthy and
generally happy career with OO Perl, and past lives in Java and C --
involving, among other things, a fair amount of web crawling & data modeling,
DML/DDL on various SQL platforms, and occasional frontend / backend web
development. Available for part-time / full-time freelance engagements until
Spring of 2014, and perhaps for permanent positions thereafter.

On other fronts -- U.S. citizen; NYC resident; hard science degree. I don't
come from a formal Machine Learning background, but having done a bit of work
in NLP & sentiment analysis, I'd be highly motivated to take on opportunities
to build out my skills in this area. I also like being challenged to learn
(interesting) languages at the drop of a hat, and would be keenly interested
in diving into (for example) Scala, Erlang, Clojure, Haskell, Go, R, or Julia.
In any case, most of my work in the past few years has involved "data
husbandry" to a significant degree, and I'd very much like to keep investing
in this general direction (but a lucid web development project can potentially
be quite interesting, also).

BTW, I'll be at PyData this weekend if you'd like to meet up spontaneously &
chat; otherwise, just drop me a short note describing what you're working on,
& what you're looking for in a collaborator (beyond the usual keyword filler),
& we'll take it from there.

Thanks!

wst.labs _at_ gmail _dot_ com

------
railsprojectapp
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote - U.S., Canada, Western Europe only

We're a stealth online start-up seeking an experienced full-stack Rails
developer or small team for a challenging project. Probably 6 week contract.
Must have at least 2 years solid Rails experience developing web apps. Must
have good amount of availability and be able to start within 1 week. Please
include your CV, links to past projects and link to Linkedin profile if you
have one. [railsprojectapp] a.t. g-m-a-i-l Thank you

------
jpitzo
HIRING FREELANCER - SF Bay preferred, remote ok.

HouseCanary, Inc is looking for a freelance designer to help us build our v1.

HouseCanary provides personalized analysis to homeowners about the value of
their home, including pricing forecasts, risk factors, sensitivities and ways
you can protect the value of your home in the event of a housing downturn.

We're looking for someone who has past experience with data visualization, as
well as some product management experience.

If you're interested shoot me an email at joey@housecanary.com

------
Hovertruck
SEEKING FREELANCER(s), NYC or remote. Flek ([http://flek.co](http://flek.co))

We're looking for talented developers and designers to help us on both our own
products and our collaborations with existing startups. Previous
collaborations include mobile apps, data dashboards, and e-commerce
marketplaces.

Flek is a small two-person team in NYC right now with plans to start growing
early next year. Reach out if you're interested in working with us!
hello@flek.co

------
rduchnik
SEEKING WORK - Toronto and Bangkok / Remote

Full stack web developer:

Technologies of choice: Git/Hub, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, jQuery, Backbone,
Bootstrap.

Can also work with: SVN, CodeIgniter, Photoshop, UX Design, Linux

    
    
        * http://duchnik.com
        * http://websanova.com
        * http://LinkedIn.com/in/robertduchnik
        * http://github.com/websanova
    
    

I'm big on efficiency and DRY methodology both in coding and in processes. I
enjoy thinking about solutions on how to make a team work better as much as I
enjoy thinking about how to create an elegant solution.

I have lots of experience designing simple interfaces for complicated
websites. I also believe in launching code often and breaking a problem down
into small parts that can be delivered in days rather than months. There
really is no reason why there can't at least be some soft internal or private
launch that can get users playing with something.

I would like to work with a company or someone that has interesting problems
to solve. I'm at my best when I'm working with people that enjoy discussing
and trying to figure out elegant solutions and are self motivated to produce
great results.

For any questions or if you would like to chat you can contact me at
rob@duchnik.com

------
iqlicense
SEEKING FREELANCER - NYC

Looking for JavaScript developers to work on web application for startup based
in NYC.

You will need to be able to collaborate very closely with other software
engineers on a frequent basis. We are ideally interested in people in the NYC
area who would be interested in coming to an office to work on this.

You are smart, creative, and inquisitive. You are a meticulous, driven
developer with an eye for design. You also strive for eloquence, performance,
and lightness.

Responsibilities:

    
    
      - Development of core server-side and client-side JavaScript functionality
    

Ideal Requirements:

    
    
      - Experience with server-side JavaScript (Node.js and Express) 
      - *OR*
      - Client-side JavaScript development with MVC frameworks such as Backbone.js
      - Experience with templating languages (ejs, mustache, etc.), HTML 5, and CSS 3
      - Experience with database systems such as MongoDB and Redis
      - Experience with message queues such as RabbitMQ and Celery
      - Experience with Git and collaborative coding
      - Experience with test driven development in Node.js
      - Experience with Ubuntu/EC2 development environment
      - (Nice to have) experience with tools such as Angular.js and CoffeeScript
    

If interested, please contact us at info@iqlicense.com!

------
philipmorg
SEEKING WORK - Bay Area, CA or remote

Content is king if you want to be heard above the noise of the Internet. But
if you're heads-down focused on building a product or making sales, you
probably don't have time to make quality content for your inbound marketing
program. And if you do have time, the stress of wrangling SMEs, getting
consensus and approval, and building content that's as awesome as your company
is can be killer.

# __I help you solve content problems __

I have seven years of experience writing engaging content that helps business
persuade, inform, and educate. Before that, I spent ten years learning about,
using, and training adults to use complicated technology. Because of this
background, I 'm able to make knotty, complex subjects easily understood using
a variety of media, and enliven prosaic subjects with colorful analogies,
custom visuals, and backstories. I write short and long-form white papers,
case studies, howto guides, and web copy, and I get projects from concept to
completion with as much or as little of your involvement as you want.

I combine disciplined project management with a flexible work style to
integrate smoothly with even the most harried product or marketing team. And
I'm practically a mind reader when it comes to talking with SMEs.

# __I can help __

If you have a content problem, or you need new content for your marketing
efforts, let me know and I 'll gladly take some time to chat with you about
potential solutions. If I'm the right fit for your needs, I'll share work
samples and work up a proposal.

# Contact Philip@philipmorganconsulting.com

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Chicago/Remote

I'm a product designer/developer. I run my two of my own products, focused
around helping freelancers:

[https://properapp.com](https://properapp.com) \- Contracts for freelancers
[http://whatwhenapp.com](http://whatwhenapp.com) \- Timelines for freelancers

I also help businesses build products for their own customers. I can do front
to back design, development, and marketing.

Best suited working with startups (funded), small teams, and solo
entrepreneurs. Bonus points if you're a developer, too.

Available for UI design (I design w/ code) and development (I use Meteor).

Example projects that I'd be good for: overhauling an existing product
interface, building an MVP, help organize marketing for a new/existing
product.

Here's a redesign of Grooveshark I did for fun last night/this morning:
[http://cl.ly/SH4q/o](http://cl.ly/SH4q/o) (this is in code).

My portfolio (a bit outdated):
[http://wellroundedgent.com](http://wellroundedgent.com) My Dribbble:
[http://dribbble.com/rglover](http://dribbble.com/rglover)

Get in touch: ryan@wellroundedgent.com

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK -- remote or Portland, OR area - available part-time for short
and long term projects

Just want a banana, and end up getting the gorilla and jungle too? My
experience will help you define your business needs, and come up with the
right solution to fit your requirements.

Full-Stack Developer. Front end development in Responsive HTML5, CSS3 and
JavaScript (jQuery, jQuery mobile, JSON), and RESTful APIs built with PHP or
Node.js on the server.

Emphasis on a strong design to build projects that are simple to use and
attractive.

Specializing in iOS and Android apps built with Cordova/PhoneGap that work
beautifully on different screen sizes and devices.

20+ years professional software developer, 15+ years freelance

    
    
          newly redesigned app website: http://imagenuity.com
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-ios
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-android
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-bacon-ios
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-bacon-android
          http://github.com/jimbergman
          http://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman
    
          twitter: @jimbergman
          http://jimbergman.net/contact/

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area, CA or REMOTE

I build apps, websites, and APIs that solve business problems. A couple of
recent projects (more at [http://www.pilvy.com/](http://www.pilvy.com/)):

* IVPN Client for Windows: Developed for IVPN ([https://www.ivpn.net/](https://www.ivpn.net/)), who had some unique security & privacy requirements. Based on OpenVPN.

* VMware End User Computing Demo Portal ([https://www.vmwdemo.com/](https://www.vmwdemo.com/)): Lets their sales and marketing teams easily demonstrate the Horizon product suite to potential customers. Eliminated a ton of time-consuming work by automating Active Directory/LDAP account provisioning, expiry, and integration with Horizon Workspace.

I'm looking for short-term (near-full time) and long-term (part-time)
projects. Immediate availability.

tech: node.js, JavaScript, Objective-C/Cocoa/iOS, Python, Ruby on Rails

[http://amirmalik.net](http://amirmalik.net) |
[https://github.com/ammmir](https://github.com/ammmir) | amir at pilvy dot com

------
skedastic
SEEKER FREELANCER - Boston/NYC - Remote OK

You will be working with a startup developing real-time prediction algorithms
on manufacturing production-line data. You will be responsible for using
machine learning algorithms to develop real-time “big data” predictive models.

You will need to be able to collaborate very closely with other team members
on a frequent basis.

Responsibilities:

    
    
      - Using cutting-edge machine learning algorithms to develop real-time predictive 
        models on big manufacturing data sets.
      - Development of effective data visualizations to communicate data features
    

Ideal Requirements:

    
    
      - Experience with machine learning techniques including stochastic gradient descent 
        and regularized regression (LASSO, Ridge, Elastic-Net)
      - Experience with dimensionality reduction techniques such as PCA, SVD, 
        dictionary learning
      - Knowledge of basic linear algebra (eigenvectors, eigenvalues)
      - Experience with data visualization techniques
      - Experience with python development, including features such as multiprocessing, 
        shared memory, and unit tests
      - Experience with development using python packages such as numpy, scipy, pandas, 
        matplotlib, scikit-learn, and pymongo
      - Experience with database systems such as MongoDB and Redis
      - Experience with asynchronous web communication with packages such as Socket.IO
      - Experience with Git and collaborative coding
      - Experience with Ubuntu/EC2 development environment
      - (Nice to have) experience with Hadoop/Map-Reduce development
      - Previous experience developing predictive models
      - Previous experience developing data visualizations
    

If interested, please reach out at bryton [dot] shang [at] skedastic [dot]
com!

------
Arubis
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred, based in Denver, CO; US citizen, fwiw.

Ops and Systems/Network Administration. You write the code, I make sure
everyone that you want to can load it (and no one else).

Heavy/primary OS Linux user since the late 90's and working on the admin end
(now trendily "devops") since the early 00's. Mostly have worked with small
and mid-size businesses. Do you prefer Debian or RedHat based distros, or
something else entirely? Are you hosting on self-assembled server racks?
dedicated colo boxes? AWS slices? Do you want a slick Apache setup, or prefer
nginx, or want some feedback deciding on how you want it all set up -- or just
want someone to take all those worries off your hands and let you focus on
your own strengths? Let's chat.

Also familiar with Ruby/Rails, HTML, CSS3 and some popular frameworks, shell
scripting, MySQL, and am generally a quick study. I'm interested in moving
more toward the dev end of the spectrum, so blended projects are especially
welcome.

Oh, and I actually enjoy writing thorough documentation. Twisted, eh?

Contact me here or on dylan@dylanfitzgerald.net

------
pkh80
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Portland, OR - Remote Ok

BatchGeo is seeking front end developers with heavy experience in developing
interactive user experiences. We have full-time and contract positions
available, remote working OK.

Our company is small, profitable, and growing quickly.

More info here:

[http://blog.batchgeo.com/web-developer-jobs-at-
batchgeo/](http://blog.batchgeo.com/web-developer-jobs-at-batchgeo/)

jobs@batchgeo.com

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK - remote only, from Mumbai-India

[https://www.book-pay.com](https://www.book-pay.com) went live in June 2013 -
developed from scratch in Django and Postgres,a site for booking seat for
cycling tours offered by www.londonbicycle.com - so far 480+ users with 350+
seats booked

Helped in launching [http://www.foodfan.com](http://www.foodfan.com) \-
Django,Postgres, S3 for photos, Sphinx for search, Jquery

8+ years of software development experience in dotnet and Django, open to
working on other technologies. Have worked with clients from US, UK and Syria

A blog post - [http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-
fr...](http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-from-zero-
to-500)

[https://www.github.com/vishalsodani/](https://www.github.com/vishalsodani/)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani](http://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani)

Contact: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
HorizonXP
SEEKING WORK - Bay Area, Toronto, Waterloo, or Remote

Android mobile developer with extensive experience working on an app that is
one of the most popular in the Play Store right now. You've heard of it. I've
also worked with YC startups in the past, so I have references if you need
them.

I have experience developing UIs, networking frameworks, advanced camera work,
OpenGL, and native C/C++/JNI level implementations. I've even hacked the
Android source code to bend it to my will. If you need help on your app, or
need someone to build it from scratch, I'm your man. I can even make sure,
within reason, that it'll work all the way down to Gingerbread 2.3.

My Github is pretty sparse, as most of my projects have been private:
[http://github.com/HorizonXP](http://github.com/HorizonXP)

You should e-mail me, at least to discuss your project. Otherwise, reply here.

I'm excited to hear from people, I love hearing what people are working on!

xpatel [@] pulsecode [dot] ca

------
toumhi
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Paris, France - but can travel in Europe)

Full-stack web developer with sharp marketing skills.

I can help with figuring out how to make more money out of your application
(B2B SaaS apps are where I have the most experience).

By understanding who your customers are and what they're looking for, I can
help create a better experience for them (examples: fixing application hot
spots, adding live feedback chat at the right spot, customer satisfaction
surveys, analyzing and reducing churn rate...)

Do you have poor signup rates? Low activation or retention metrics? Do you
think you could make more money out of your current application?

I have 8 years of experience as a software developer
(Python/Django/Javascript), and I've worked both on my own products and for
other startups.

I can also help with your MVP, help you come up with the right questions, and
developing the right product.

Get more and better customers for your SaaS:
[http://www.saasfoundry.com](http://www.saasfoundry.com)

~~~
marcomassaro
site is down

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area / Remote - Long or Short Term Projects

I am a Product Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX). I have experience relevant
to products from iOS & Android to Large Web Platforms. I typically consult on
or perform the following:

    
    
      * Product management - strategy, best practices, team building, implementation.
    
      * Product design - strategy, best practices, team building, process, interaction design, ui design, iconography.
    
      * Front end dev - I tend to build most things I spec at the very least to a minimum in which there is no chance of fidelity loss from prototype to final product. I've also setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new hires.
    

info@bvrgroup.us | [http://bvrgroup.us](http://bvrgroup.us) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw)

------
simondlr
SEEKING WORK - Remote, or anywhere really. South African, just finished
Masters degree in Socio-Informatics. Keen to travel.

Jack-of-all-trades. Studied computer science, business finance, marketing,
systems science, organisation theory and socio-informatics.

Created [http://tweekly.fm](http://tweekly.fm),
[http://twimemachine.com](http://twimemachine.com) (for sale), and
[http://min.io](http://min.io) (back-end developer). Personal site:
[http://simondlr.com](http://simondlr.com)

Currently #funemployed, reading, making music, and building a prototype for a
Bitcoin micropayment channel powered service that enables autonomy of
programs. Massive fan of Bitcoin contracts. So excited to see what they are
going to allow in the next 1-5 years.

Looking at opportunities to continue doing this, or working on anything
Bitcoin.

------
nnnnnn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in LA)

Where I've worked/studied: thoughtbot, ZURB, Coveo, Atlassian, Harvey Mudd
College, Claremont McKenna College

Things I do: Back end dev, front end dev, full stack dev, design (I have a
partner who designs), Packaged rails security audits, long term or short term
projects

My usual stack includes: Ruby on Rails, HTML, HAML, CSS, SASS, Heroku,
Angular.js, Javascript, jQuery, Postgres, Photoshop, git, Ruby, ZURB
Foundation, Responsive design

I can also do: Backbone.js, PSD to HTML, Bootstrap, PHP, MySQL

I've worked with over 25 clients in 4 countries and am on the look out for
interesting new projects. I won't belabor an explanation of my philosophy and
experience on this thread, but please visit
[http://nealke.mp](http://nealke.mp) or email me if you are interested in
learning more. You can contact me at me( at )nealke( . )mp

Aside from development, I also offer packaged Rails security audits.

------
bglenn09
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote / NY

I'm looking for an experienced Sencha developer to code on a Sencha Touch
project with me. The project will start very shortly and run for about 4-6
months. If you have a reasonable amount of time to commit and you are
interested in a Sencha contract, please contact me at bglenn09[at]gmail.com.
Thanks!

~~~
csomar
I'm interested but have a contract that will end in 2-3 weeks. Let me know if
that's okay.

------
harat098
SEEKING FREELANCER - Berlin - Remote OK!

Seeking full stack web developer to help launch new web app in Rails
framework. The project focuses on helping our clients optimize their labor
costs. It would be great if you were interested in both business and tech.
Expect a 4-6 week contract.

English fluency a must.

Want to know more? We want to get to know you too!

Selenkofl –at- gmail –dot- com

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or travel around Europe fine. Native British developer
based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL,
experienced with Apache/Nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using PHP/Laravel or
Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

[http://track-chat.com](http://track-chat.com) (also uses Erlang, but I am by
no means an expert!)

[http://interactwive.com](http://interactwive.com)

[http://tweetingmachine.com](http://tweetingmachine.com)

I'm very good at finding simple solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general.

I always enjoy chatting about projects, whether they're in the planning stages
or just need a bit of help. You can get in touch with me at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
skyraider
SEEKING WORK: Remote (NYC based). Available to meet or kick off projects at
client locations.

We (Databracket) are an experienced distributed team who do full-stack web
dev, distributed systems, architecture and algorithms work. We most often work
in Python (extremely efficient), Node.js, C++ and Go (very efficient).

Our specialities are distributed communications & architecture (we have
experience with techs from ZeroMQ to BitTorrent), security (we have worked
with SSH protocol internals, crypto, architecting secure data storage
schemes), Postgres and PostGIS, image processing, and distributed systems
architecture in general.

Some of our work:

[http://databracket.com](http://databracket.com) (our own products)

[http://cloudless.io](http://cloudless.io) (scaling lib for ZeroMQ)

Please get in touch with me at zach@databracket.com.

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com
Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience specializing in
backend development as well as Android Development.

Languages: Python,PHP, JavaScript, Java,Scala,HTML5,Less,Sass,ActionScript
3/Flex

Frontend : JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars),HTML5,Less,Sass,Bootstrap

Backend : Play!,Django,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js,Php,Akka,Spray.io

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza,AWS

[http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/](http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -
[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala)

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

------
Jasber
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred, based in Raleigh, NC (travel ok)

Full-stack developer with 10+ years of experience building successful projects
like [http://blogcatalog.com](http://blogcatalog.com)

I don't focus on technology, I focus on solving your business problems and
providing as much value as I can. A few examples:

\- Increased revenue 30% in 4 months on GoTickets.com by optimizing UX

\- Built $100k/year business from scratch with RentACarNow.com in competitive
market

\- First iOS app I've ever built earns $25k/year in recurring revenue:
[http://www.perfectpitchpianoapp.com](http://www.perfectpitchpianoapp.com)

Looking for someone who understands both tech & business? Get in touch to see
if I can help: [http://bradjasper.com/](http://bradjasper.com/)

------
roybarberuk
SEEKING WORK - Freelance UX/Design and Frontend Coder Remote: Based in
Doncaster, UK. Working from my well equipped office space:
[http://instagram.com/p/b4GtPfH8Nw/](http://instagram.com/p/b4GtPfH8Nw/)

Portfolio: [http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk](http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk)
& [http://roybarber.com](http://roybarber.com)

Freelance UX/Design, from low/high fidelity mockups in Axure/HTML to Design to
Front End Code/Wordpress. Have done css in ruby/node & angular.js Extensive
experience with responsive website and wordpress. Email: hi@roybarber.com
other contact details on my website. Alternatively enquire through dribbble.

------
traviscj
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL or REMOTE, can travel flexibly.

PhD at the interface of applied mathematics, nonlinear optimization, computer
science, and machine learning.

I can bring machine learning or optimization to your project. Best at highly
numerical codes, but also enjoy "full stack" projects.

Languages: best: C++/C, Python, MATLAB; intermediate: AMPL, BASH, Fortran,
Java, Mathematica, PHP, Schema, SQL. Familiar with Apache, Django, Hadoop,
Linux, MySQL, OS X, sqlite, Weka.

Get in touch via
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/traviscj](http://www.linkedin.com/in/traviscj) ,
[https://github.com/traviscj](https://github.com/traviscj) , or just
[http://traviscj.com](http://traviscj.com)

------
jayhuang
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver/Remote

Struggling to find a web developer who understands your business?

I am Jay Huang, a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver,
B.C. Having co-founded of 2 of the largest communities on the internet
dedicated to Windows, Windows7Center.com and Windows8Center.com (2008~2011) —
I have experience taking projects from conception to a thriving business. This
experience allows me to better understand your business and solve your most
important problems.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Frontend/backend Development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, etc)

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design (RWD)

[http://jayhuang.org](http://jayhuang.org)

Linkedin:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay)

------
robertnealan
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA (Remote or Local) - rob@houseofatomi.com

I'm a SF based designer with front-end development chops and a passion for
clean, understandable user experiences. I believe in being able to build what
I design, which allows me to have the technology constraints in mind from the
project outset.

Skills include the standard Photoshop/Illustrator and HTML/CSS/SCSS
w/Compass/LESS/jQuery. I have experience with a variety of platforms including
Magento and dabble in more heavy development work (backbone, Rails, etc) as
necessary. I also have experience setting up server environments including
with AWS. Feel free to reach out with any questions!

Public Portfolio: www.houseofatomi.com Additional work available by email upon
request.

------
codeddesign
HIRING FREELANCER - - Remote is ok

Are you a PHP or Python ninja? Then we need you!

PHP Framework: PhalconPHP Database: MongoDB

This project needs to be completed within 2 weeks. NO EXCEPTIONS. We have a
project that requires scraping pre-defined websites and then sorting them via
a pre-defined algorithm.

Here is the layout:
[http://i.imgur.com/aYBYauh.png](http://i.imgur.com/aYBYauh.png)

The crawl server will be crawling a list of pre-defined sites to extract
relevant data. The Semantic Extraction from the crawled content will be done
via AlchemyAPI to generate the site category, keyword relevance, and sentiment
value.

The remaining algorithm factors will be pulled by the code language of your
choice (php curl, python…etc)

EMAIL AT: web@codeddesign.org if you need further details or would like to
place a bid.

------
DenGorbachev
SEEKING WORK - Moscow, Russia - Remote okay - Long or Short Term Projects

My name is Denis Gorbachev,

I'm a Meteor superfan, MongoDB stalwart, Coffeescript addict; currently
looking for an interesting hacking project.

Don't hire me if you need "just a programmer". Hire me if you want a partner,
an advisor, an ally ready to cover the tech flank of your company.

Past experience includes running my own consulting firm, building a huge
intranet system with Symfony (PHP) and Doctrine (MySQL) for backend, Ext JS
(Javascript) for frontend, releasing a game for programmers, creating an
online shopping system with same technologies, and working on numerous smaller
projects.

I'm also developing my own Meteor project. Haven't released it yet; contact me
for a link: Denis.D.Gorbachev@gmail.com

------
hanifvirani
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Toronto / Travel

    
    
      - Python: Flask/Django
    
      - C#: ASP.NET MVC
    
      - JavaScript: AngularJS (isn't it awesome!?)
    
      - Database: MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, PostgreSQL
    

Resume available on request.

Contact me at hanifvirani -at- outlook -dot- com.

------
rk0567
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full-stack web developer.

I love building MVPs, so if you have an idea, then I can build a MVP for you.

My skills : Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, HTML5, CSS3/Sass, jQuery/CoffeeScript,
Bootstrap/Foundation, VPS/AWS/S3/Linux/Ubuntu, SEO/Inbound Marketing.

Recent projects :

[http://railyo.com](http://railyo.com),
[http://assembleyourpc.net](http://assembleyourpc.net)

Checkout my blog ([http://blog.sudobits.com](http://blog.sudobits.com),
[http://rameshjha.com](http://rameshjha.com)) and github profile
[https://github.com/rkjha](https://github.com/rkjha)

Get in touch : ramesh @ rameshjha.com.

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
adammichaelc
SEEKING FREELANCER

REMOTE IS FINE

We are in Cupertino.

We are the team behind Mokriya Craigslist. Time, Wall Street Journal,
Mashable, Xconomy, and a slew of tech bloggers raved about it. Check it out.
[http://craigslist.mokriya.com/](http://craigslist.mokriya.com/)

We are a team of engineers, UX designers, and thinkers. We have worked for
some of the hottest tech startups in Silicon Valley, including Path, MixPanel,
Threadflip, SimpleGeo, SideCar, etc.

Google has us on a list of "best mobile development teams in the country" so
we get calls from them occasionally too.

 _About You_

You're a Technical-Geek/Copywriter Hybrid. You are a technophile by nature,
and love learning about and exploring new technologies. You don't have to be
an engineer, but you should have a solid grasp of things like MVC, agile
development, etc. If you know the other side of the shop (user-centered
design), you get bonus points. Basically, you need to be able to speak
intelligently about software development, specifically as it relates to
Mobile. Also, you should be very good at breaking down complicated ideas into
bite-sized morsels of "oohhh, I get it" gooeyness. Our target audience are the
business-people who make decisions about technologies to use inside of
companies. The rare few are engineers. Most are not. If you can connect well
with these people (the challenges of working inside a big co., getting
projects out the door, playing the political games, etc.), then you will get
more bonus points! :)

 _About the Work_

We are creating a series of guides as a part of a larger content-marketing
vision. The guides we write will cover topics like, "How to vet and hire a
great mobility firm," "Best practices for creating a compelling mobile
experience," "Advanced guide to understanding the cross-platform tools
available", etc. We have 2 full-time, awesome designers, who you will work
closely with to make the pieces super-compelling. We will loosely borrow the
style of these guides:

* [http://www.quicksprout.com/the-advanced-guide-to-content-mar...](http://www.quicksprout.com/the-advanced-guide-to-content-mar..).

* [http://moz.com/learn/seo](http://moz.com/learn/seo)

Looking forward to connecting. Email adam@mokriya.com to kick off a
conversation. Thanks, Adam

~~~
adammichaelc
PS Also always interested in talking to smart developers.

------
PatriceOneal
SEEKING FREELANCER-Remote

I am looking for a person to create a website. The website will be a
minimalistic, barebones bitcoin wallet with only the basic functions. The
entire website will be 1 page. Layout/looks are not important, I am looking
for the following functionalities: \- User accounts \- Bitcoin balance
displayed for each user \- Withdraw/deposit buttons so users can deposit or
withdraw from their bitcoin balance \- When a user deposits bitcoins, the
bitcoins will go to a central bitcoin wallet for the entire site, but each
user has his own balance based on how much s/he deposited

That's it. No social media or anything like that. Message me for
clarification/details if you are interested.

~~~
Hrundi
I'd love to give it a shot, how may I contact you?

~~~
PatriceOneal
Hi Hrundi, Please email me at martyhrose@gmail.com Cheers!

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of. Github (perhaps a bit dusty):
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
martey
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC or remote

My current focus is Django/Python development work, although I also have
experience with WordPress, PHP, and a variety of other technologies. I can
write HTML, CSS, and JavaScript by hand, configure and secure your Linux
server, or even optimize Apache or nginx so that your website can scale to
thousands of visitors.

I can build your MVP or help you maintain and improve an existing website. I
write technical specifications, use comments in my code, and am adept at Git.

Portfolio:
[https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/](https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/)

Contact: [https://marteydodoo.com/contact/](https://marteydodoo.com/contact/)

------
legedemon
SEEKING WORK - Remote / India

I'm a full-stack web dev-ops interested in end-to-end delivery of projects. I
have worked in the capacity of team lead and can help build teams if you are
just starting out. I also have experience setting up highly available and
scalable clusters from scratch for products with a reasonably large base. So,
I can help you move out of the MVP building phase into stable production
cycles.

Languages: Ruby, Java, Python, C Backend: Ruby on Rails, Struts, Django, Solr
Frontend: HTML, CSS(Sass), Javascript(Coffeescript, jquery, backbone.js)
Databases: MySQL, Postgres, Redis, MongoDB Environments: Linux, Cloud
providers(Rackspace, AWS, Heroku), Linode

Email: chandranshu[at]gmail.com Website: www.chandranshu.com

------
rjegundo
SEEKING WORK - Remote (London Timezone)

BACKGROUND

After building our own startup - [http://unplu.gg](http://unplu.gg), we turned
into consulting to pay the bills, as
[http://whitesmith.co](http://whitesmith.co).

We are a small team (no managers) building MVPs and doing maintenance in
mature products. Clients in UK, US & AUS, including:

[http://diary.com](http://diary.com)
[http://nourishcare.co.uk](http://nourishcare.co.uk)

Additional portfolio & references on request.

STACK

Client side: HTML/CSS, Javascript, Backbone.js

Server side: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

DB: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Mysql

Server: EC2, Digital Ocean, Linode

CONTACT

Get in touch via [http://whitesmith.co](http://whitesmith.co)

------
acoyfellow
Seeking Freelance Work (Philadelphia / King of Prussia PA)

Experienced print and web (UI/UX/Anything) designer, also a developer and a
marketer. Attempting to get my own "agency" off the ground [1], but love
working with awesome clients. If you are reading HN, your probably my kind of
person :)

Can be remote work, or I can travel.

Email: Coeyman@gmail.com

Facebook: [http://facebook.com/coeyman](http://facebook.com/coeyman)

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/acoyfellow](http://twitter.com/acoyfellow)

Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/acoyfellow](http://dribbble.com/acoyfellow)

[1]- [http://FullDime.com](http://FullDime.com)

------
cmorgan8506
SEEKING WORK - Remote. (I'm currently based in Canada MST.)

I'm a full stack developer with experience building both websites and large
web applications. Currently have around 4 years of experience with the last
year being involved mostly in the online advertising market.

Python, PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Redis, Mongodb, Cassandra, RabbitMQ, Memcached,
HTML5/CSS3, jQuery, Ajax Django, Flask, WordPress Git/SVN/Mercurial

Git Hub:
[http://www.github.com/cmorgan8506](http://www.github.com/cmorgan8506)
Portfolio:
[http://www.colinjmorgan.com/portfolio](http://www.colinjmorgan.com/portfolio)
Email: cmorgan8506@gmail.com

------
johndevor
SEEKING FREELANCER - USA - REMOTE OK - Profitbale 2-man startup with 60k+
revenue in ~10 months, growing quickly. Looking to hire a django developer
with a good amount of experience. Contact us with resume / portfolio. Email:
johndevor@gmail.com

------
brkcmd
SEEKING WORK - Remote (preferred) or Portland, Maine

Experienced developer available for work on new projects. Some of my recent
projects have included web scraping/data processing, NLP/sentiment analysis,
and custom video compositing. I’m particularly passionate about testing and a
stickler for details; there's few things I like better than finding ways to
break things.

Keywords: Python, Ruby, Go, JS, PHP, QA, Selenium, django-webtest, factory-
boy, CasperJS, mitmproxy, nltk, scrapy

Github: [https://www.github.com/brkcmd](https://www.github.com/brkcmd)

Blog: [http://brkcmd.github.io](http://brkcmd.github.io)

Email: work [at] sporesmoldsandfungus.com

------
mgl
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Poland (UK +1 timezone), Java and Ruby on Rails,
PostgreSQL

We are a passionate team of experienced Java and Ruby on Rails programmers
producing advanced web applications for clients located in the UK and US.

We have just released an online market for physical gold trading capable of
handling 10k+ concurrent users with horizontally scalable architecture. We are
proficient in Spring, JPA/Hibernate, Play, GWT, PostgreSQL, JQuery, and love
to use Twitter Bootstrap.

If you want to extend your team dev team or build an MVP - we need to talk!

You can find more about us here: [http://codedose.com](http://codedose.com) or
just drop me a line: mglomba@codedose.com

------
neillyons
SEEKING WORK - Belfast, London, or Remote.

Full stack web developer specialising in Django. Looking for opportunities to
work with interesting companies doing web app development and improving
business processes (eg simplification of existing processes, automation of
repetitive tasks etc.)

In the past I've worked on high traffic sites, large enterprise sites with
multiple developers, and for startup companies.

Please email me if you would like to see my CV and maybe we can work together
in the future.

NO RECRUITERS PLEASE.

Neil Lyons mail@neillyons.io [http://neillyons.io](http://neillyons.io)
[https://github.com/nwjlyons](https://github.com/nwjlyons)

------
amyamyamy
SEEKING WORK - Seattle WA-based Full Stack, Ruby on
Rails/HTML/CSS/Javascript/SQL developer. Open to remote work.

History: former UChicago grad (Math, Econ), management consultant turned
developer. Been programming for 2 yrs; been doing web dev for the past year.
Looking to gain further experience. Quick learner, good communicater, design-
oriented, semantic, documented, test-driven, detail-oriented, and a
professional communicator. Rates at 75/hour. Negotiable if the project is cool
enough and I have the bandwidth.

See my work: www.amyhua.me

Feel free to email me with any questions and an idea of what you are working
on at foramyhua@gmail.com. Thanks!

------
jankins
SEEKING WORK - Remote (LA area)

iOS developer with OpenGL experience, but I love learning new technologies so
I'm open to any interesting projects.

a couple recent projects:
[http://mirada.com/stories/mirrorworld](http://mirada.com/stories/mirrorworld)
[http://www.storyskeleton.com](http://www.storyskeleton.com)

Github: [https://github.com/sweetmandm](https://github.com/sweetmandm) Resume:
[http://www.davidsweetman.com/resume/](http://www.davidsweetman.com/resume/)

You can contact me at david@davidsweetman.com. Thanks!

------
FiddlerClamp
SEEKING WORK (Toronto, remote work fine) - I’m a marketing and technical
writer with experience writing user manuals, online help, Web site copy, press
releases, proposals FAQs, screencasts, scripts, and other written material.
I’m all about clear, simple, and straightforward writing that engages the
reader -- and marketing writing that sells. My writing is in your voice,
meeting your needs, and speaking to your audience. If you're seeking someone
for ongoing writing work who's low-drama, reliable, fast, friendly, and a
quick study, I'm your man. Drop me a line at jonathanacohen@gmail.com and
let's talk!

------
jwarrenreed
SEEKING FREELANCER - D3 Front-End and Data Visualization Consultant (Up to 3
Months) - New York

[http://www.gro-ventures.com](http://www.gro-ventures.com)

At Gro Ventures, we are pioneering agricultural supercomputing as a means to
transform Africa into a breadbasket for the world in a span of 20 years.
African agriculture is riddled with inefficiencies rooted in the lack of free-
flowing, real-time information—a necessary component for data-driven reform
and the creation of a truly functional commodities market. Data visualization
is at the heart of agricultural supercomputing, defined as the integration of
various technologies widely used around the world today to create the first
real-time agricultural data analytics platform for Africa. Through
agroinformatics and state of the art data visualization, we will for the first
time in Africa’s history allow real time data driven decision making.

The project will consist of building several customized web visualizations
based off the results of an agricultural study of several countries. We are
seeking individuals or teams who can develop a visualization application
consisting of pricing, yield, weather and various other economic and
commodities driven data. You will work directly with our Head Data Scientist
and Research Analysts to design and implement a state-of-the-art web
visualization.

We are looking for talented, experienced engineers to work out of NYC for a
period of 4-12 weeks depending on agreed upon timelines and deliverables.

Candidates must be proficient in the following areas: -Extensive Javascript
and CSS experience. -Experience with one or more SVG or Canvas-based
visualization toolkits, i.e. D3.js, or a keen interest in learning. -Know the
ins and outs of websockets and AJAX communications with various backend data
services. -Understand data binding and have used MV* frameworks enough to be
dangerous. -Prior data analysis experience (even at the Excel level) very
useful. -Basic understanding of financial concepts, including pricing and
returns

Interested candidates should submit a resume or LinkedIn profile by email to
info@gro-ventures.com with the subject line D3 Front-End and Data
Visualization Consultant.

------
JohnnyBrown
SEEKING WORK - Remote Bioinformatics software developer, experience with the
numpy/pandas/scikit world, analyzing FASTA data, flourescence images from
microfluidic arrays, and reliability information from lab processes (SPC).
I've worked on software that dealt directly with experimental data, and also
custom lab management dashboards. I've worked in environments requiring HIPAA
compliance. Additionally, I have plenty of web development experience, with
django, javascript, clojure[script], and d3.js. Get in touch with
hire@thejohnnybrown.com and let's see how we can help each other.

------
dynabros
SEEKING FREELANCER: Looking to build a complicated mobile and web app that run
in conjunction. OK with remote, solo freelancer, or team. Seeking developer
that can handle complex problems. Please reply to email in profile.

------
mfalcon
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Buenos Aires, Argentina based) I've building apps with
Python for over 4 years, mainly with Django as framework, but I also worked
with: tornado server, rabbitmq, postgresql, mysql, mongodb, redis,
elasticsearch and neo4j. I've some experience working with frontend
techonologies too, some javascript/jquery and a bit of CSS.

I'm slowly transitioning to ML/NLP technologies. I enjoy dealing with data and
finding patterns in it. I've been playing a bit with R and with some great
python libraries: pandas, scikit-learn and nltk.

If you're interested, my e-mail is in the profile.

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I've worked for 3 startups so far doing web development. I'm also a Community
TA for the Startup Engineering class and for the Machine Learning class at
Coursera (Stanford).

Python: Django/Tornado/GAE Framework

node.js: express.js, ejs, Sequelize, Bookshelf

Frontend: jQuery, D3.js, Backbone.js, AngularJS, Bootstrap

IAAS/PASS: Linode, Heroku, Google App Engine, AWS

Databases: Postgresql, MongoDB, Redis, mysql

Tools: vim, git, Chrome Dev tools, virtualenv, foreman, vagrant, screen,
emacs, Dotfiles

Git workflows: Feature branch, Dev/Staging/Production

ML/Statistics/Sci: Octave, R

Github: [https://github.com/ccarpenterg](https://github.com/ccarpenterg)

Drop me a line: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

------
lukes
SEEKING WORK - Remote / London

Developing professionally for 12 years. I prefer to build new web applications
and lead the projects as they scale. Suited to working with companies wanting
to build new projects or redevelop existing ones.

I have a strong focus on application architecture and create neat, stable and
maintainable JS, CSS and backend code. I use tests to ensure features are
solid don't break once built.

My tools of choice are Ruby on Rails with Postgres, CSS using LESS or SCSS and
JS using jQuery, Spine.JS and CoffeeScript. RSpec and Cucumber for testing.

Email me at luke@sketchconsulting.com for some descriptions of recent projects
and my rate.

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UK based)

My name is Chris Pattle

I am an experienced and talented developer who can do web and mobile. I am a
very efficient backend developer yet I have the attention to detail and
ability to create great UI/UX.

I am looking for part time freelance work and I can provide GREAT references
from previous clients.

Skill set: PHP (very efficient), node.js, MySQL, CMS's, JavaScript, jQuery,
HTML, CSS, git, Subversion

Github: [https://github.com/pattle](https://github.com/pattle) Website:
[http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com) Email:
chris.pattle@gmail.com

------
freewheeling
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred, based in Dublin,Ireland

Experienced full-stack web & mobile developer on a range of technologies and
business sectors. Most recently proficient in .net mvc 4 & android 4.x, but
also experience in the following (not exclusive):

C#,.NET, PHP, Ruby, Linux, JavaScript, Android, Blackberry, Win Mobile,
HTML5/CSS/SASS, C/C++, RDBMS

A lot of bespoke (and so closed source) work, but some github code linked from
my blog; e-mail me if interested for resume & work details.
[http://www.brendanwhelan.net/contact](http://www.brendanwhelan.net/contact)

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer.

Primary expertise on the backend is in Rails, but I've been using Node.js for
some new projects. Data stores that I love: Redis, MongoDB, Elastic Search,
Postres. Data stores that I use when called upon: MySQL. :)

Front-end: Angular.js, Sass, Jade, Grunt, Coffeescript, etc.

Love data visualization, love data extraction, love data. I've successfully
bootstrapped a startup, I've been CTO, I've been all over the stack. I'm of
most service the earlier stage a start-up is.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

~~~
superplussed
Btw, email is: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
skrebbel
SEEKING WORK - Eindhoven, The Netherlands / Remote

Experienced software developer with team lead experience and a hacker
attitude. I'm a full-stack web developer and embedded software engineer with
12 years of professional experience doing small and large projects with a
large variety of platforms and technologies.

Currently specializing in:

    
    
        * C#/.NET software (Windows and Linux/Mono, web and desktop)
        * Cross-platform mobile apps on iOS, Android and Windows Phone 
          (using Xamarin / MonoTouch / MonoDroid)
    

I'm experienced with all modern Microsoft technologies and frameworks, but I
often find that there's open source out there that's better. If you use .NET
but disregard non-Microsoft tech, you're really missing out!

Besides the above, I'm fluent in C, C++ (Win32 API, microcontrollers, Linux),
JavaScript (, TypeScript, CoffeeScript), PHP, Python, Ruby, and Java (incl
Android). Finally, I occasionally help teams embrace modern engineering
practices, such as TDD, continuous integration, or a _structured_ agile
approach.

Most of my recent work has been unfortunately closed-source proprietary stuff,
but for a peek at my code, see:

[https://github.com/eteeselink/fakethat](https://github.com/eteeselink/fakethat)
(down-to-earth C# mocking framework)

[https://github.com/eteeselink/YieldMachine](https://github.com/eteeselink/YieldMachine)
(C# state machines)

[https://github.com/eteeselink/cdhere](https://github.com/eteeselink/cdhere)
(little C++ console tool that talks to Windows Explorer)

Something of a CV can be found at
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/egbert](http://www.linkedin.com/in/egbert).

I can work on-site in the Netherlands, or remotely. I started freelancing only
recently, so my portfolio isn't as well presented as yet I'd like it to.
Nevertheless, you can find contact info on my placeholder website at
[http://superset.eu](http://superset.eu).

------
glenscott1
SEEKING WORK - Norwich, UK and remote

I have 12 years professional experience building sites and applications with
open source technologies. I am an ex-Yahoo engineer, am reliable, and get
stuff done. PHP, Perl | Laravel, CodeIgniter | MySQL, MongoDB

I often utilise Test Driven Development, and strive to produce clean,
maintainable code.

More backend focused than front-end, but have good experience of working with
standards-compliant HTML, CSS, JS as well as JQuery and D3.

I am particularly skilled at working with large legacy code bases.

[http://www.glenscott.co.uk/](http://www.glenscott.co.uk/)
glen@glenscott.co.uk

------
randomwalk152
Seeking Work: Toronto, Canada / Remote

My situation: Currently I'm working in algorithmic trading in NYC, but for
various reasons I will be moving to Toronto sometime early 2014. This is my
first time posting something like this, but it may be worth a shot. Therefore
I am looking for something either remote or in the Toronto area.

Qualifications:

\- PhD in applied math from one of the top US schools

\- Knowledgeable in machine learning, statistics, optimization, graph theory,
etc.

\- Fluent in a multitude of programming languages

Things I would be interested in working with: \- Haskell, Erlang, GPUs, FPGAs,
ZeroMQ, C++11, (or other cool stuff)

Contact me at randomwalk152 % gmail % com

------
Jean-Philipe
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Berlin I'm a full-stack developer, mostly
JavaScript/node.js but open to any technology. Co-founded the wonderful
startup upcload.com (been there CTO for 3 years) and now looking for new
exciting projects. See my stuff at
[https://github.com/strathausen](https://github.com/strathausen) (too busy to
polish my code yet) and my blog at [http://stratha.us](http://stratha.us)

I will be available from February on. Feel free to contact me at
strathausen@gmail.com

------
olalonde
SEEKING WORK: Remote full stack web engineer (Node.js)

I have been building web apps since 2005 and have experience with a wide range
of stacks including Rails, PHP and Node.js. My current technologies of choice
are Node.js, Express, Angular, Backbone, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Ubuntu, Heroku,
AWS, Vim, Git and more. I love working with startups and am flexible with
availability and compensation.

Blog: [http://www.syskall.com](http://www.syskall.com)

Github: [http://github.com/olalonde](http://github.com/olalonde)

Email: olalonde@gmail.com

------
mitchellbryson
SEEKING WORK - Remote or UK

I'm a product designer (UX + UI) and a front-end developer. Here's some
examples of my work… [http://blendmode.co.uk](http://blendmode.co.uk)

Here's what I do best:

\- Planning: wireframes, on paper or in Balsamiq

\- Concepts: Photoshop mock-ups of pages and flows

\- Build: HTML, CSS and JS. I prefer HAML, SASS and CoffeeScript

\- Integration: I can integrate into any app or framework.

I've been a designer/developer since 2002. For the last 3 years, I've been
focused on helping start-ups design and build their products.

Get in touch via my portfolio or mitchell@blendmode.co.uk. Thanks!

------
dolphenstein
SEEKING WORK - Perth, Australia or remote

Hi random interweb guy or gal. I'm a full stack developer seeking freelance
work so I can buy food.

Here's a quick laundry list of technologies that are fresh in my cranium:

Frontend: HTML5(canvas, filesystem ...), AngularJS, KineticJS, Bootstrap,
Less, Facebook & Twitter API

Backend: web2py, Play!, Google App Engine

Languages: python, java, javascript, tcl

Here's a fun Movemberish sample of my work:
[http://www.facetache.com](http://www.facetache.com)

More info at [http://AndrewDyster.com/](http://AndrewDyster.com/)

------
agibsonccc
SEEKING WORK - on premise in the bay area only or remote.

I'm a data scientist running a one man shop doing business with increasingly
higher level clients (including govts) doing data collection,cleaning,
monitoring, and updates. I have built out a deep learning infrastructure
capable of gathering and organizing any data you are looking for.

I also do hadoop and associated technologies. I also do web dev in node,
spring and other JVM web frameworks, django.

My front skills are primarily d3.js and angular with less or normal CSS. Reach
out with what you're looking for.

------
nand2
SEEKING WORK - Remote or onsite (Paris, France - but can travel in Europe for
short periods)

Full-stack web developer with good business sense. Experience with large scale
projects and high traffic as lead or core developer. PHP, Drupal, Symfony.
High rates.

Portfolio: [http://tv2.dk](http://tv2.dk) ,
[http://www.france24.com](http://www.france24.com) as lead or core developer

Github: [https://github.com/nand2](https://github.com/nand2)

Contact: ndeschildre at gmail

------
cgarvis
SEEKING WORK: Remote (NYC Based).

Growth Hacker and full stack engineer with 10 years experience build web
applications and engineer teams. Will work closely with business stakeholders
and customers to determine requirements and implement what is truly needed.

Proficient in AngularJS/NodeJS/Ruby/Golang on top of
MongoDB/Rethinkdb/Postgres.

[http://chrisgarvis.com](http://chrisgarvis.com)
[http://cgarvis.github.com](http://cgarvis.github.com) cgarvis@gmail.com

------
callmeed
SEEKING FREELANCER - California (Remote OK)

Android Prototype/MVP

Myself and a couple colleagues have an iOS sports trivia app at
([http://playhattrick.com](http://playhattrick.com)). We're getting some good
download and usage numbers. People are asking for an Android version so we're
looking for someone to help us build a prototype/MVP version. This isn't a
long or big budget project but if it sounds interesting & you love sports,
please get in touch.

erik[at]playhattrick[dot]com

------
adrianscott
SEEKING WORK -- remote, U.S. timezone

Full-stack architect / senior developer; a pioneer of social networking ( Ryze
); Recently created web-based IDE & cloud-based app testing infrastructure for
one startup. Experience co-founding several funded startups, managing product,
setting up analytics and A/B testing and growing metrics. Looking for next
adventure...

Ph.D. in Math, nonlinear optimization, at age 20...

Python, Java, Android, PHP, MySQL, Node.js, MongoDB, ...

[http://iShipCode.com/](http://iShipCode.com/)

------
agrebin
SEEKING WORK Remote:

I have a strong SysAdmin background i've been around the IT marked for 20
years, currently i am working with HP as team lead for Unix Engineering team
for american airlines, supporting a farm of about 1500 servers running RH
linux, Solaris and HP-UX, also supporting a large VM cloud based on ESXi.

Please check my LinkedIN account:
[http://ar.linkedin.com/in/adriangrebin/](http://ar.linkedin.com/in/adriangrebin/)

Please mail me at: adrian.grebin@gmail.com

------
opendomain
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE I am the founder of OpenDomain - we are "open
source for domains." We have given dozens of domains to open source groups and
non profits for free.

We are looking for anyone to help us create tutorials on Ruby on Rails, the
Web Platform, or NoSQL.

We are also looking for people with out technical skills: If you can sell,
know growth marketing, or have some contacts with doctors, we have another
domain that has very high potential.

I respond to all of my emails. Hacker AT myHNName DOT org

------
osetinsky
If you're in NYC, check out [https://treatings.co](https://treatings.co) to
meet collaborators/potential job referrers over coffee

------
pauliusz
SEEKING WORK - Vilnius, Lithuania/Remote (UTC+02:00)

Software developer with extensive experience in building scalable web
solutions and Android apps. From large-scale social networks (up to 50K
simultaneous online users), financial web applications that utilize machine-
learning algorithms for loan default prediction to Android applications and
modern one-page SaaS web apps.

Java: Play Framework, Spring Framework, Android

Javascript: Backbone.JS, Marionette, jQuery

Databases: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, MongoDB

Contact me at: paulius@satorisolutions.lt

------
alok-g
SEEKING WORK - Remote or local; based in Fremont, CA (Silicon valley bay area)

Expert in Natural Language Processing (NLP) with focus on Natural Language
Understanding (NLU), Artificial Neural Networks (ANNs), Neo4j graph database
using Blueprints and Gremlin, image processing and computer vision using
OpenCV.

Java, C#, C++, Python. Using Java mainly for NLP/NLU tasks.

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/alokgovil/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/alokgovil/)

Email address in my profile.

------
nikon
SEEKING WORK - London, UK remote ok with similar timezone.

Full-stack developer, proficient in web applications or complex backend
systems. Looking for contract opportunities or decent sized freelance
projects.

Specialise in C# .NET full-stack including MVC, WebAPI, SignalR, TDD, BDD
(Specflow) and many new technologies.

Also working on Python (Flask/SQLAlchemy) and Ruby/Rails in my spare time.

Have around 6 months experience in Angular.js commercially.

seandrumm.co.uk / github.com/sjdweb / s@seandrumm.co.uk

------
jmadsen
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Any timezone, Australia/NZ/Japan/Taiwan best

Specialize in LAMP web applications & database schema, happy to work as a solo
developer or lend a hand to a team. A recognized face in the CodeIgniter
community.

Keywords:

(php) CodeIgniter, Laravel, SlimPhp, AuraPhp

(database) Mysql, MongoDB

(javascript) Angular.js, Jquery

(design) Css & Html just fine, but not a designer

Contact me at jrmadsen67 -at- gmail -dot- com, or visit my website at
[http://codebyjeff.com](http://codebyjeff.com)

~~~
railsprojectapp
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote - U.S., Canada, Western Europe only

We're a stealth online start-up seeking an experienced full-stack Rails
developer or small team for a challenging project. Probably 6 week contract.
Must have at least 2 years solid Rails experience developing web apps. Must
have good amount of availability and be able to start within 1 week. Please
include your CV, links to past projects and link to Linkedin profile if you
have one. [railsprojectapp] a.t. g-m-a-i-l Thank you

------
hxs
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote

I'm mostly proficient with Python and Django, but I can learn new technologies
quickly if you need me to. Most of my experience has been with helping people
build MVP's or helping to maintain or rework some small websites, so if you
think you need something similar, please email me at haroldsmart@live.co.uk. I
live in NYC, but can work remotely if that's an option.

Contact: haroldsmart@live.co.uk Portfolio: In the works. {www.greysden.com}

Thank you

------
cpg
SEEKING FREELANCER - Sunnyvale, California / Remote

We're a small bootstrapped business in Silicon Valley and we're looking to
build two native mobile apps (one for Android, one for iOS) for browsing and
displaying files with an existing cloud-based API.

The first phase of the apps will just be file browsing. The second phase will
include other activities (to be described).

If you have proven ability to deliver native apps in Android or iOS, we'd love
to talk!

Contact via support at amahi.

------
kateho
SEEKING WORK - UK Based or remote

We build educational kids games on mobile, our clients have included SMART
Technologies, PBS KIDS and Pearson Education.

We can design and build 2D games on mobile with a quick turnaround. Have spent
a lot of time getting our pipeline right in order to publish on iOS and
android super efficiency.

Our own consumer facing games at:
[http://www.tigerfacegames.com](http://www.tigerfacegames.com)

Drop me a line at hello@tigerfacegames.com

------
mobweb
SEEKING WORK - Remote or anywhere in Switzerland

I'm a Magento developer. Worked on all kinds of projects, from big
multichannel shops to small local outlets.

Check out some of my projects on
[http://mobweb.ch/portfolio/](http://mobweb.ch/portfolio/). Also have a look
at my open sourced extensions on GitHub:
[https://github.com/mobweb](https://github.com/mobweb).

Contact: info@mobweb.ch

------
jkkramer
SEEKING WORK - Remote, <6 month projects

Experienced developer with a keen aesthetic sense. I've worked with startups,
corporations, government.

Favorite buzzwords: Clojure, Scala, JavaScript, Backbone

Recently:

[https://kavyar.com/](https://kavyar.com/) \- Frontend (Backbone), backend
(Scala)

[https://www.gorecess.com/](https://www.gorecess.com/) \- Frontend (Backbone)

More:

[http://jkkramer.com/](http://jkkramer.com/)

~~~
aeontech
Nice work, but you should let gorecess.com know their landing page looks
almost exactly like airbnb's.

------
rrbrambley
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA - Prefer local (not necessarily in your
office), remote negotiable

Mobile engineer with experience shipping Android and iOS apps. I am currently
working on my own projects but looking to take on a little extra work.
Preferably short-medium term projects. My most recent work included porting an
iOS app to Android from scratch.

Preferred work: Java/Android, iOS/Obj-C contact: rob /at/ alwaysallthetime.com

------
cleverbaker
SEEKING WORK - Mountain View, California || SoCal || Remote

Michael Baker, Front-End Engineer:

A developer that not only turns spec into code, but is an asset to help better
your user experience and profit margin. Studied Computer Science with a
background working with creative marketing agencies.

Specialties:

• PSD to HTML5, CSS3 + JS conversions.

• Creative JavaScript animations.

• Fast turn around times for ad agencies.

• Responsive Web Apps on LAMP stack and Node.js.

Check out [http://psd2rwd.com](http://psd2rwd.com)

------
vjk2005
SEEKING WORK — Remote

Over 6 years of experience in logo and web design. Check out my portfolio:
[http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com) and my dribbble:
[http://dribbble.com/vjk2005](http://dribbble.com/vjk2005)

Email: design@dffrnt.com

Most recent work: Logo for Pomodorize.me -
[http://i.imgur.com/GTBdgFD.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/GTBdgFD.jpg)

------
ryanworl
SEEKING WORK - Remote (IN, US) - iOS Developer

BACKGROUND

iOS Developer, 4.5 years experience. I can take any JSON API and wrap it up in
great mobile app! If you need help with designing a REST API for a transition
to mobile from the web, I can do that too.

Github: [https://github.com/ryanworl](https://github.com/ryanworl), pretty
empty because most work is contract/private.

CONTACT ryantworl@gmail.com, resume available upon request

------
loevborg
SEEKING FREELANCER - Berlin area preferred, remote is okay

JAVASCRIPT DEVELOPER: We're a Berlin-based online advertising company seeking
a skilled Javascript dev. Specifically, we're looking for someone to help us
build a challenging project using a modern web development stack (ExtJS,
Laravel/PHP, AWS, Git)

EXT JS 4: Experience with the Ext JS 4 MVC framework is a big plus.

Contact: echo bmFiaWxhQHJlZHBpbmVhcHBsZW1lZGlhLmNvbQo= | base64 -d

------
r23712
SEEKING Freelance - NYC / Remote - Long or Short Term Projects

I am a User Experience and Front End Developer. I have experience relevant
with Large Web Applications. I usually work on:

Front end dev User Experience Design

My usual stack includes: Ruby on Rails, HTML, HAML, CSS, SASS, Heroku,
Ember.js or Angular.js, Javascript, jQuery, Postgres, Photoshop, Omnigraffle,
Git, Bootstrap

[http://ryanoliver.co](http://ryanoliver.co)

------
markba
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred or Melbourne, Australia

Operations / System Administrator

-AWS, CDN's + performance improvement

-Metrics - Statsd, Graphite, NewRelic + more

-Chef, infrastructure as code, automation

-All your standard Linux stack

-Communication and documentation

Migrated large websites to AWS, including
[http://lonelyplanet.com](http://lonelyplanet.com)

I can build, fix or improve anything based on a Linux machine.

Contact: [http://mbarger.com](http://mbarger.com)

------
gregw134
SEEKING WORK - Remote ok (based in Indiana).

I'm a Junior developer with an enthusiasm for business. At the last startup I
worked for I did equal work on the development and business side of
operations.

Skills:

Web: ASP.net/C#, Javascript (6 months) Backend: Java (2 years) Database:
MySQL, SQL Server

My current project involves scraping TB's of data from e-commerce sites around
the world. My education is in math and economics. Email: gregw134@gmail.com.

------
perlpimp
Looking for freelance work as a fullstack developer presently located in
Russia but can travel worldwide without needing Visa.

\- Ruby / Rails 4.0 / RSpec, Cucumber etc.

\- JavaScript(Ember, jQuery)

\- DevOps, admin

\- Able to be in limited designer capacity

If your project is cool I can probably coax some local developers to join in
on the project.

[http://livetorchrelay.com](http://livetorchrelay.com) \- most recent live
project - about 4 days worth of work.

------
raddevon
SEEKING WORK - Knoxville, Tennessee (GMT -5) or remote

Front-end web developer and designer focusing on responsive design. I can also
do some light back-end work with Python and Flask, if you don't need anything
too serious.

I'm interested in working with startups, local businesses, and creatives.

Check out my portfolio and get in touch with me at
[http://raddevon.com/](http://raddevon.com/).

------
theunixbeard
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles or Remote

Ruby on Rails Developer + Hardware Hacker (I especially love projects that
involve both!)

Bread & Butter Stack: Rails, PostgreSQL, Heroku, with ZURB Foundation on the
front-end. I also do A/B testing work. (Visual Website Optimizer)

Mention you're from HN for a free 45 minute Skype/G+ Hangout consultation
where we can discuss your project and the best way to reach/exceed your goals
:)

------
davidroetzel
SEEKING WORK - Remote or onsite (Cologne/Bonn area in Germany)

I have spent the last 7 years building all kinds of applications with ruby on
rails.

I love working with ruby, rails, coffeescript, but I am also eager to learn
new stuff (currently dabbling with ember.js).

As a former sysadmin, I also do not mind taking care of the operations side of
things. I also have limited experience with puppet.

Contact: consulting at roetzel dot de

------
PythonicAlpha
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE only (Germany based)

\- Python, C++/C, wrote several Python Extensions with and without Cython,
Performance Optimization, OOA/OOD, UML, Database Design & Development, Web-
Development, JavaScript, Tornado

\- very dependable, looking at the whole application not only short term fixes

\- looking for longer engagements, but only an utilization of 20-60%

Contact: hnalpha.pythonic /at/ spamgourmet.com

------
AurelioB
SEEKING WORK - Mexico / Remote 3+ years of experience in web development.

What I can create/work with:

\- Wordpress themes and plugins

\- Drupal 7

\- Responsive websites

\- CSS3 / HTML5 compliance

\- Offline web applications

\- Javascript frameworks (jQuery, Underscore)

What I'm working with right now:

\- Angular.js

Success stories:

I've worked with brands such as Bimbo, Marinela
([http://www.marinelausa.com](http://www.marinelausa.com)), Procter & Gamble,
Johnsons Baby and Campbell's.

Email: aurelio at beluga.io

------
rdeshpande
SEEKING FREELANCER - NYC local only

We're building a marketplace to make it easier to get a small business loan.
Looking for a full-stack Rails developer to work with our CTO and help us with
day-to-day feature development.

Rails 4, Ruby 2, rspec etc.

Looking for a minimum of 20 hours a week on-site in Flatiron. We are flexible
with hourly/daily/weekly rates.

Email us: railsdevneeded _at_ hotmail.com

NO RECRUITERS / REMOTE

------
uween
SEEKING WORK - Brighton UK Microcontroller programming for sensors actuators
and feedback loops - interface libraries written in c, c++ and python.
Microcontroller experience includes PIC dsPIC and Arduino. Work includes
automation of high precision physics experiments as well as digital
interactive entertainment applications. website: Nseymoursmith.github.io

------
benmorris
SEEKING WORK - Remote (IN, US) Full stack web dev, C#/Asp.net/web api/ SPA
(knockout/durandal lately), Also lots of ecommerce/marketing/SEO experience

I love taking on unique projects, but feel free to inquire about anything.

My linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/bejmorri](http://www.linkedin.com/in/bejmorri)

------
logn
SEEKING WORK - remote or Cincinnati area

I am a programmer and also have done engineering team management and enjoy
doing both.

My preference is to work on open source development projects or do systems
administration on open source stacks and cloud technologies.

Also, I have a particular interest in audio synthesis.

[https://machinepublishers.com](https://machinepublishers.com)

------
codeddesign
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Highly experienced front-end designer and developer with over a decade of
experience. Photoshop, PHP, Javascript, jQuery, HTML5, CMS

recent work: Dribbble:
[http://dribbble.com/codeddesign](http://dribbble.com/codeddesign) Website:
[http://codeddesign.org](http://codeddesign.org)

------
bbx
SEEKING WORK: London, Remote, or NYC (though I'd need a Visa)

 _Front-End Development:_ HTML 5, CSS 3 (including responsiveness and
animations), jQuery

 _Graphic Design:_ Photoshop and Illustrator

 _WordPress:_ custom theme development from scratch

 _Some programming knowledge:_ Python, Php, Ruby, Rails, AngularJS, Git

Portfolio: [http://bbxdesign.com](http://bbxdesign.com)

------
ugisozols
SEEKING WORK - Remote

...for a couple of hours per week.

\- An expert when it comes to
[http://refinerycms.com/](http://refinerycms.com/).

\- In love with open source, Ruby, Rails and lately Ember.js.

[https://github.com/ugisozols](https://github.com/ugisozols)

[http://ugisozols.com](http://ugisozols.com)

------
jf22
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Hartford, CT

Primarily a ASP.NET/C#/Javascript but I've worked with PHP and Wordpress and
dabble in Python from time to time.

Worked for enterprise, large ecommerce, facebook games and my own saas
startup.

Resume, Portfolio, References, Work Examples @
[http://jfarrellism.com](http://jfarrellism.com)

------
dickler
SEEKING WORK - Toronto - Remote

Python, Javascript (Jquery, Angular, D3),

SQL, NoSQL, App Engine, Scaling past SQL

Vector space models, NLP, search engines

Currently working on built-in crowdsourced/crowdfunded data science
competition platform

Resume
[http://workscreens.appspot.com/static/umarnawaz.html](http://workscreens.appspot.com/static/umarnawaz.html)

------
ajaxguy
SEEKING WORK - Remote Experience developer looking for part time gigs. I can
do both front end and back end, below are my skills. I am in NYC.

Back end - Java,J2EE,Spring,Hibernate,Oracle,Nodejs,Express, Mongo, Databases,
SQL, Linux, Web services, REST, Python, Django Front end - HTML, CSS,
Javascript, Angular, Bootstrap

Email is in my profile.

------
lzm
SEEKING WORK - Remote, GMT-2

I am an ACM ICPC world finalist and I'm heavily interested in algorithmic
problems, as well as network servers and website back-ends.

My main languages are Python, C, Javascript, C#, C++, Java, and Haskell.

Github: [https://github.com/lessandro](https://github.com/lessandro)

Contact: lessandro@gmail.com

------
dncrane
SEEKING WORK - Remote (I'm based in Connecticut)

Full-stack web developer. I'd especially like to help you build your MVP.

Primary skills are Python/Django, HTML/CSS, Javascript, and learning whatever
needs to be learned to build your project.

[http://dncrane.github.io/](http://dncrane.github.io/)

dncrane@gmail.com

------
gnuwilliam
SEEKING WORK, Remote, Based in Brazil.

Full stack developer. HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript and Python specialist.

AngularJS, Ember.js, Backbone, Rails, Django, WordPress or Node.js.

Careers 2.0 profile:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/sudowilliam](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/sudowilliam)

Contact: sudowilliam [at] gmail [dot] com

------
acak
SEEKING WORK, Chicago, IL. Remote OK.

\- UX design

\- Mobile Apps for iOS, Android and Windows Phone (Phonegap/Cordova)

\- Front end stuff: jQuery, BackboneJS, AngularJS, Coffeescript, Bootstrap,
LessCSS (can work with most other frameworks or languages)

\- Backend end stuff: Python/Flask, Rails, C# / .NET (MVC4/WebAPI)

\- Managed live deployments on AWS, Heroku and GAE

------
juanuys
SEEKING WORK - remote - GMT (London)

I've just completed a credit monitoring job for a client in California. Tech
used: Scala + Play!, AngularJS, Amazon SQS, ElasticSearch, MongoDB.

Other than that, I have 10-ish years Java and other server-side experience.

My website: [http://opyate.com](http://opyate.com)

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote My primary tools are Ruby(on Rails/Sinatra/Padrino),
JavaScript(jQuery, Backbone, Raphael). I would love to talk to you so please
get in touch. Visit [http://coderelax.com](http://coderelax.com) or email:
filipe@coderelax.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* [http://www.cloudshuffle.com/](http://www.cloudshuffle.com/)

* [http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.knowyourbank.com](http://www.knowyourbank.com)

* [http://www.garnishbar.com](http://www.garnishbar.com) \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* [http://www.fertilityplanit.info](http://www.fertilityplanit.info) \- a niche social network for women to securely and privately discuss fertility issues.

* [http://www.fratmusic.com](http://www.fratmusic.com) \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month. * [http://loudfarm.com](http://loudfarm.com) \- A music event site.

* Wisekangaroo: [https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...](https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...). - Find a tutor. Working on relaunch in a new avatar

* [http://www.hypedsound.com/](http://www.hypedsound.com/) \- a music sharing platform, working on V2.

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

------
rmoriz
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Ruby, Rails & DevOps with Chef

Github: [https://github.com/rmoriz](https://github.com/rmoriz)

Profile: [https://roland.io/](https://roland.io/)

Contact: [https://roland.io/contact](https://roland.io/contact)

------
joshwayne
SEEKING WORK - San Diego, CA or Remote

I'm an experienced UX Designer that can help create prototypes and wireframes,
establish a strong product strategy, set up user testing, or run usability
audits on your site or product and make recommendations on what to improve.

Contact: hi [at] myusername [dot] com

------
segmondy
Seeking Work REMOTE \- Whatever technology you want to work with. I'm located
in the midwest. Fullstack dev, I have experience with C, assembly on various
platforms, javascript, Java, python, ruby, php, lua, lisp. Unix heavy,
Postgres/Oracle/MySQL.

------
veganarchocap
SEEKING WORK - Bespoke built web applications, Manchester, Chorlton, Salford
areas, North West of England. Can/will work remote. I have a few front-end
design guys who are very experienced who I work with. I typically work at £14
per hour. Give me a shout :)

~~~
fabriziomilo
you forgot your contact info.

------
ActsAsCons
SEEKING WORK - Europe or remote

I build Ruby on Rails and Ember.js applications based on your idea.

Ruby / Rails (since version 2.x) / TDD / Git

MySql / PostgreSql / MongoDB

Html, css, haml, scss, Ember.js

info: [http://acts-as-consultancy.com/](http://acts-as-consultancy.com/)

------
tylerpdeal
SEEKING REMOTE WORK - Chicago, IL

Multi-disciplined designer with a specialty in branding and illustration. I've
worked with big agencies like Draft FCB and smaller firms like Thirst, as well
as many musicians and non-profits.

View my portfolio at idiotpull.com/portfolio.

------
th4t
SEEKING WORK - Munich, Germany - Remote

I love building web applications and developing for Android. My greatest
passion is the application of Machine Learning methods to challenging
problems.

You can reach me at: hn AT th4t.net

Keywords: Python, Django, Angular.js, HTML5, fullstack, pandas, d3.js

------
arikrak
SEEKING FREELANCE WEB DESIGNER (NYC OR REMOTE) Looking for designer for
[http://www.learneroo.com](http://www.learneroo.com) but don't yet have
funding. Email me at ak[at]learneroo.com if interested.

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK — remote.

Ruby, Rails, Ember.js, Redis, MongoDB.

Web: [http://goshakkk.name/projects.html](http://goshakkk.name/projects.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/goshakkk](https://github.com/goshakkk)

Email: me@goshakkk.name

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups. Proficient
in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Ruby  [:rails => 'heroku']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node'];
      * Clojure  '(Compojure)
      * Haskell, Go (and other esoterics)

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Getaround, Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate,
drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
quinto_quarto
SEEKING FREELANCER - NY or Remote - Contract

Pitch Me is currently looking for a young full-stack developer to help build
the back-end and also work on the design under direction. Needs PHP, MySQL,
HTML and so on.

Get in touch: hello@pitchme.org.

~~~
mkramlich
advice: never put in a job opening you're looking for somebody YOUNG

~~~
legedemon
could you plz specify why not? I mean if I apply and get interviewed and do a
trial project only to be told at the end that I am not young enough, I'd be
very disappointed. Isn't it better to mention upfront that they need someone
young and energetic? (I don't have much experience hiring, so may be someone
can fill me why it is considered to be a bad practice.)

~~~
mille562
It can be illegal to suggest preference for age in hiring.

------
lelf
SEEKING WORK — Remote

C Haskell POSIX Perl JS HTML5 MATLAB … … …

Github: [https://github.com/llelf](https://github.com/llelf)

Contacts & few examples: [http://lelf.lu](http://lelf.lu)

------
isaacjohnwesley
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Im a designer. UI UX HTML CSS

[http://dribbble.com/ijw](http://dribbble.com/ijw) (some works) My contacts
are available in my dribbble profile.

------
trailnay
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF Based Web Developer Strong: Ruby, Rails, Redis,
Mysql, HTML/CSS Medium: PHP, Postgres, Javascript, Jquery yan [at] cal-sys.com
No recruiters please

------
3riverdev
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

[http://www.myrudis.com](http://www.myrudis.com) has several freelancing
opportunities open for developers, designers, and writers.

~~~
codenut
Do we need to buy credits inorder to place a bid?

~~~
3riverdev
You keep 100% of your income, but employers do set a nominal amount of credits
(usually $1-3) per bid on their projects. This is really beneficial for both
parties. If you've ever used other freelance marketplaces, you'll know that
it's difficult to get noticed when you drown in a sea of bids. And usually,
the freelancers never even read the project description. The bid fee ensures
that freelancers are serious and qualified for the job, reducing spam and
making you much more noticeable.

------
railsphoenix
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Experienced Ruby/Rails developer for most of the stack. My UI work is basic,
not beautiful. Have worked on Heroku and self hosted apps. Primarily Rails 3.

------
31reasons
SEEKING PROJECTS - iOS Developer (Remote or Los Angeles) Only $200/hour.

Portfolio: [http://www.solankiapps.com](http://www.solankiapps.com)

------
sycren
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote Marketing Strategy Consultant

Currently working with a wide range of big companies/organisations & startups.

Feel free to contact me on j.d.lethem@gmail.com

------
Omnipresent
SEEKING WORK: Remote (single developer)

Ready to work on a project or ready to join a remote team as well. Experienced
in full-stack development with Java, Grails, and Rails.

------
csomar
Seeking Work - Remote / Travel ok.

HTML5, JavaScript, PHP and WordPress

[https://github.com/omarabid](https://github.com/omarabid)

------
binarydreams
Seeking Work - [http://codetheory.in/resume](http://codetheory.in/resume)

------
arcticf0x
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Any work related to computer networks, have some programming experience in C,
NodeJS.

contact- ieyesight@live.com

------
leandroarts
# AVAILABLE FOR WORK #

[http://leandroarts.com](http://leandroarts.com)

Design & Custom Wordpress CMS Development.

US Based (NYC). Remote.

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK - remote - India.

Creator of xtopdf, a PDF creation toolkit for Python (used by Packt
Publishing, the Software Freedom Law Center, ESRI.nl and others.) xtopdf can
create both business reports and ebooks, and currently has support for the
following input formats (more are always in the pipeline): text, DBF, CSV,
TSV/TDV, XLS, ODBC, SQLAlchemy, MongoDB, XML. xtopdf links:

[http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf)
[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf)
[http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf](http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf)
[http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf](http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf)

Independent developer for the last several years, with many years of
experience in many tech areas. Contracted/consulted to multiple startups based
in USA and India. Earlier worked for large well-known US software product and
Indian software services companies.

Skills: Good - Python, C, Linux, UNIX, many open source technologies,
databases, XML-RPC, PDF programming, file and data format conversion, data
munging, command-line utility development. Some: Flask, MongoDB, Bottle,
various others.

Worked on Ruby, Rails and Java earlier. Server lead / senior engineer for two
commercial Rails-based dot-com products earlier, by US companies. One of them
was TaskBin - [http://taskbin.com](http://taskbin.com) \- for the first
version.

Databases worked on: Oracle, Sybase, Informix, MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLite,
HSQLDB, MS-Access. Used (relational) databases in practically all projects
I've worked on.

Did a lot of UNIX support and successful troubleshooting for years (some years
earlier), still have some of those skills, which are useful in development
too. Had many times recovered clients' data from corrupted file systems or
crashed machines (with no backups :), using various tricks of the trade learnt
on the job, and solved various other software problems, often involving
various interacting software components (from OS level through language
compilers to application programs and databases). Wrote lots of utilities in C
and UNIX shell tools (sed, awk, grep and friends) to automate various tasks
(for both users and developers), convert data between various formats from one
platform to another, etc.

Not really looking for full-time UNIX / Linux admin work now, mentioning it as
a possible value-add, depending on the job required.

Worked on a best-selling retail banking product (much earlier, in C with
proprietary DB and UI libs). Team leader for a database middleware product
widely used in client projects by a top software services company.

Relevant links:

Biz site: [http://www.dancingbison.com](http://www.dancingbison.com) (see
Home, Products, Services, About pages there)

[http://www.binpress.com/profile/vasudev-
ram/3425](http://www.binpress.com/profile/vasudev-ram/3425)

Posts about Python:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python)

Posts about xtopdf:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf)

Blog: [http://jugad2.blogspot.com](http://jugad2.blogspot.com)

Article by me about "Developing a Linux command-line utility" (in C) was
published on IBM developerWorks and translated by IBM into Chinese and
Japanese for those versions of their site. Some organizations have developed
production command line tools using that article as a guide.

Contact info:
[http://dancingbison.com/contact.html](http://dancingbison.com/contact.html)
(email, Skype). Twitter: @vasudevram

------
mkramlich
SEEKING WORK - Colorado (Front Range, Denver, Boulder, FtC)

on-site possible as needed but off-site/REMOTE is ideal

programming since age 10. can do contract/freelance work (have done it many
times successfully in the past for variety of clients/projects) and, among
other experiences, was once a salaried staff senior software engineer for
Orbitz in Chicago. wide variety of languages, platforms, tech stacks, domains.
prefer Python, Java, C, Linux, Unixy & open source ecosystem, CLI's and
backends. web dev. mobile. desktop apps. games. performance & scalability (and
thus "Big Data"). tooling. automation. prototypes. startups. Read classic CS
papers in bed at night for fun. Have designed and written my own software and
brought to market. Python is my favorite language now but have had periods in
the past where I did C or Java daily for many years. Experience as a startup
CTO. Wrote a comedy novella and published that earlier this year. Maintain my
own Rogue-like (on GitHub, in Python.) Written outline for a planned book on
Software Performance & Scalability and writing the first few chapters is
underway. I have a track record of solving difficult technical problems that
either stumped or were missed (or, often, caused) by previous developers, and
of Getting Things Done. I ship. I love agile and I love iterating. And
transparency and automation.

my geeky portfolio site, with much more info:
[http://synisma.neocities.org](http://synisma.neocities.org)

my email is there, and here in my HN profile

------
blumkvist
SEEKING WORK: Bulgaria (GMT+2, I don't mind staying up at night).

I have experience in increasing product sales across multiple industries. I
have operated my own ecommerce sites but problems with customs killed my
cashflow.(nothing exotic).

Skilset: Copywriting - landing pages, newsletters, advertorials, PPC. Managing
analytics accounts, designing sales funnels. Advertising relations.

email - toranaga (dot) san (at) outlook (dot) com

------
rfnslyr
SEEKING WORK

    
    
        Toronto, ON - REMOTE OR ON SITE
        Web - HTML5/CSS3/JS(Angular, Backbone, Lodash)PHP/PERL
        Mobile - Have deployed commercial applications on BB/Android/iPhone using phonegap/cordova.
        Desktop - Assembly, C++, C, C#
    

Honestly? I can code anything you want on any platform.

